# they hatched



## weeminx

well the tokays hatched today...im soo happy!!
fast little blighters ill tell ya.
took ages catching them and they both tried to escape my clutches lol
one of them dropped his tail but thats cool it will grow back.
first time ive ever hatched anything so this is a major thing for me.
3 more eggs left to hatch but these arnt ready for another few weeks.
never knew baby tokays would make me sweat and worry so much.now they are here they will probably worry me even more lol


----------



## Susie_L

Congratulations on the new hatchlings!!!

I remember the feeling when I found my very first hatchling in the incubator...Best feeling ever, bringing new life into the world. It never ceases to amaze me and I get the same feeling every year with the first hatchling of the season.

Good luck and best wishes with the little ones!


----------



## bosshogg

congrats i was bouncing off the walls the first leo hatchling i had great feeling :lol2:


----------



## weeminx

im still bouncing bosshog.!!!!
i think this is my best day ever!!
my boyfriend is sooo jealous hahahahaha:lol2:


----------

